# Doodles and Coco deliver!



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Kidding is well underway on our farm. Unfortunately this make 3 for 3 boys! Oh well, they are very cute.

Coco's twins















Doodles single








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Awe they look very cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweet pics one & all, congrats!


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

My baby boy is especially cute right? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

He looks pretty well taken with them babies! They are ALL cute


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww.... simply adorable  YOUR little guy seems to be very happy with your newest baby boys


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats!! Very cute

What breed is the momma goat with the long hair? I have one that looks like her with Long hair like that. People ask what breed she is and I have no clue what to tell them 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm assuming she is a Pygmy mix. She is very small and she is a sweety. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

all kids are super duper cute!


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Very cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , they are ALL adorable


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

aww congratulations! they are absolutely adorable!


----------

